# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام برنامه نویس حرفه ای وب front-end  در مشهد

## rezatati

*به یک همکار برنامه نویس مسلط به جاوا اسکریپت و فریم وورک* Vue *جهت انجام یک پروژه ی بزرگ بین المللی با تجربه ی کاری بالا نیازمندیم* . *توانمندی های لازم* : 1-*صداقت* 2- *تسلط کامل به برنامه نویسی تحت وب و   جاوا اسکریپت* 3- *تسلط کافی به* Vue   4-*تسلط کامل به برنامه نویسی شی گرایی و کار با دیزاین پترن ها*   5-*تسلط کامل به تجزیه و تحلیل پروژه های بزرگ و* Scale-able   6-*اشنایی کامل با* Html *و* CSS 7-*توانایی کار تیمی*   8-*نظم کاری بالا*   9-*مسئولیت پذیری و متعهد* 10-*کار به صورت حضوری و بلند مدت می باشد* . 11-*علاقمند به یادگیری متدها و تکنوژی های جدید*
 *حقوق و مزایا عالی برای افراد واجد  شرایط

در صورت تمایل رزومه خود را به ادرس ایمیل  rezatati@gmail.com  ارسال نمایید.
*

----------

